
Things developers “love” hearing from non-technical managers - alexcircei
https://waydev.co/the-impact-of-git-on-software-development/
======
qohen
This guy has 2 blogspams that he's been posting over the last 12 hours or so
to HN, one about things developers 'love' to hear from management and the
other about git.

(They're blogspams because the posts are from 2 other sites. His posts are
basically excerpts of those posts (which he does provide links to at the end
of his own) ).

basically quotes excerpts from the actual posts from Hackernoon and another
site -- he does provide the actual links -- and posts links to his here).

------
sp332
You have the wrong title for this article.

~~~
russianator
Was that a parody of the parody?

